

Ask HN: local "Show HN" - red545

I like HN a lot, and I always get excited when I see “Show HN:” on the front page. But there is one thing that bothers me a bit. I think I’ve never seen any local projects.<p>I would like to be able to search for projects from Germany, France or even Austria (that’s where I am from). This could also be a great way to network with people near you.<p>So what do you think is there a need for such a site?
======
dangrossman
I think this already exists in many forms. Crunchbase has search-by-location
if you want to find startups in your area to check out.

~~~
red545
Thanks, I am more thinking about stuff like weekend projects.

~~~
devs1010
Would GitHub be a place to look for this? Not sure if they have search by
location for users but if they do it could be a good way to find other dev's
in your area

------
zeynalov
For Germany there are plenty of websites for that. Did you google it?!

